# Blade Shadow: Spielen von PC-Games (ohne Controllersupport) auf dem Smartphone?



## Seb98 (15. Januar 2021)

Hallo Leute, ich bin neu hier im Forum und hätte da ein paar Fragen. Ich nutze seit kurzer Zeit Blade Shadow und das oft am Smartphone. Es gibt einige Spiele auf Steam, die ich schon installiert habe. Eines dieser Spiele ist Red Orchestra 2. Das Spiel ist ein klassisches PC-Spiel mit Tasten und es hat keine gewöhnliche integrierte Controller Funktion. Das man mit speziellen Einstellungen und Zubehör dennoch das Spiel spielbar machen könnte habe ich gehört. Ich würde gerne wissen welche Einstellungen ich eingeben muss, sowie welche Programme und Zubehör ich benötige, um dieses Spiel sowie andere Spiele am Smartphone spielen zu könne. Ich bitte daher um eine genau Auskunft.


----------

